# Problem with the 12 stable installer



## gop (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello to all

I just download the 12-stable version. I have a problem with the installer... initially everything works ok until the network setting up stage is reached. In the DHCP stage everything hangs. Note that I have tried both ethernet and WiFi connections.

Thank you


----------



## driesm (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes. I have noticed this too; I think following bug summarized the problem.


----------



## gop (Feb 4, 2019)

Duffyx said:


> Yes. I have noticed this too; I think following bug summarized the problem.



Thank you for your reply. Have you found any work around?


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 4, 2019)

Silly question, but you both know STABLE is an unsupported development version, correct? I will admit, the name is misleading...Also, that bug is against CURRENT, not STABLE.


----------



## gop (Feb 5, 2019)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> Silly question, but you both know STABLE is an unsupported development version, correct? I will admit, the name is misleading...Also, that bug is against CURRENT, not STABLE.



I do not get the spirit and the essence of your message... The problem started as a bug in HardenedBSD (which, in turn, is based on 12-STABLE).


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2019)

The 'stable' in -STABLE refers to the stability of the API/ABI, not its general fitness or its ability to run without issues.

Handbook: 23.4.2. Using FreeBSD-STABLE

In other words, use a -RELEASE version. Once you have a good idea how FreeBSD works you can take a stab at running -STABLE.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Feb 5, 2019)

gop said:


> I do not get the spirit and the essence of your message... The problem started as a bug in HardenedBSD (which, in turn, is based on 12-STABLE).



The intent was that you reported having an issue with the installer. I was making sure you knew that STABLE is an unsupported development version. That's all.


----------



## gop (Feb 5, 2019)

SirDice said:


> The 'stable' in -STABLE refers to the stability of the API/ABI, not its general fitness or its ability to run without issues.
> 
> Handbook: 23.4.2. Using FreeBSD-STABLE
> 
> In other words, use a -RELEASE version. Once you have a good idea how FreeBSD works you can take a stab at running -STABLE.



Thank you for your reply. 

Everything seems to be OK with the internet connection. Still there is another problem

# nvme0 missing interrupt

Do you know how I could surpass it?


Also, another question: do you know where I could find current notes on installing FreeBSD plus desktop? Unfortunately, the official guide does not offer much.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## xtaz (Feb 5, 2019)

I would recommend this for the desktop: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/ , it was written for 11 but still applies to 12. I found it exceptionally useful.

The only thing about it that is lacking is that it doesn't mention anything about DRM drivers. Generally you need the graphics/drm-kmod port/package followed by loading the appropriate kernel module for your graphics card. For intel I put kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko" in /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## gop (Feb 5, 2019)

xtaz said:


> I would recommend this for the desktop: https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/ , it was written for 11 but still applies to 12. I found it exceptionally useful.


Thank you very much


----------



## gop (Feb 5, 2019)

Still the nvme0 problem remains


----------



## zader (Feb 15, 2019)

I noticed several other people having issues with the same series of samsung nvme drives..
this seems to fail in 11.2 and 12





__





						230469 – nvme0 controller error
					






					bugs.freebsd.org
				







__





						211713 – NVME controller failure: resetting (Samsung SM961 SSD Drives)
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

